# Help 5 day wormer advice



## MrTeddy (29 August 2012)

Hey, Im a new horse owner to be in a couple of days and been advised by my livery owner to put my horse on a panacur 5 day wormer as he hasnt been wormed for a while. 
Im aware he will have to be stabled during this 5 days so my first question would be apart from Hay should I be feeding him anything else as he usually just eats hay and grass?
My 2nd question is are you ok to exercise your horse? lunging or riding?
and question 3 is I want him to get familiar with the area so may walk him around the woods/lanes, if he was to eat any grass would the worming programme need to be restarted?

Thank you in advance and sorry to sound so thick but ive never used the 5 day wormer before


----------



## HappyHooves (29 August 2012)

The idea of keeping your horse in during the worming is not to stop him eating grass, but to stop any contamination of the pasture he will be on with any worm eggs he may pass ( and also to stop any dogs from eating the poo as the drug in the poo could cause fits in some dogs). So its fine to exercise him and to take him for walks. If he had a heavy worm burden then it might be wise to go easy on the exercise but otherwise I think you can carry on as normal. As far as feeeding goes, why not get some grass cubes to give him along with the hay? You will need to make sure he has plently of fibre to replace the grass he's used to and keep his guts moving.  And your yard owner or vet can advise you on a worming programme for the future. Good luck!


----------



## MrTeddy (30 August 2012)

HappyHooves said:



			The idea of keeping your horse in during the worming is not to stop him eating grass, but to stop any contamination of the pasture he will be on with any worm eggs he may pass ( and also to stop any dogs from eating the poo as the drug in the poo could cause fits in some dogs). So its fine to exercise him and to take him for walks. If he had a heavy worm burden then it might be wise to go easy on the exercise but otherwise I think you can carry on as normal. As far as feeeding goes, why not get some grass cubes to give him along with the hay? You will need to make sure he has plently of fibre to replace the grass he's used to and keep his guts moving.  And your yard owner or vet can advise you on a worming programme for the future. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you that has helped me alot


----------



## Daisy2 (30 August 2012)

How exciting for you, yep as the other reply said just keep him in to stop contamination. I would continue with his simple diet of hay/grass and small holed haynet to keep him busy longer whilst confined, that way he is less likely to go loopy and strung out on high energy foods. Exercise is fine in moderation, nice excuse to take it easy and get to know each other.


----------



## CMMB (31 August 2012)

The usual recommendation is 48 hours stabling post worming as all worm eggs should be passed by then. However Panacur is ovicidal (it also kills the eggs) therefore 24 hours is probably sufficient to be stabled to prevent pasture contamination with nematode (roundworm eggs). 

If you don't know the previous worming history of your new horse you will probably want to cover tapeworm as well. So if you are going to use panacur 5 day on the sixth day do a double dose of pyrantel (i.e. Strongid P / Pyratape P etc.) However my recommendation for a newly bought in horse is Equest Pramox as it will do everything in one go, followed by 3 day stabling.

Pancur does not cause fits in dogs, however equest (moxidectin) can effect dogs and cats and is toxic to aquatic life.

Hope that helps.


----------



## HappyHooves (31 August 2012)

I would beware of Pramox in a horse with unknown worming history. I was advised that the 5 day approach is better and less risky if there is a heavy egg or worm burden possible. There have also been some adverse reactions to Pramox - think there are posts on this forum? Try 'search'.


----------



## SNORKEY (31 August 2012)

I wouldn't use the 5 day course. My equine dentists horse became quite ill as he wormed it regularly and when he loaned it out the new yard owner insisted that he had the 5day panacur course and it stripped his stomach/ gut lining. 
I'd just give an equimax which does all you need at the mo and keep him in for 24 hrs after. I couldn't be doing with a yard telling me to keep my horse in for nearly a week, he'd go nuts!


----------



## glenruby (31 August 2012)

Panacur is the wormer with the lowest toxicity and has also been used as a mild gut anti inflammatory in cases of intestinal ulceration ( with variable results) - the liklieness of it causing stripping of the gut is very very unlikely. Equimax or any other wormer would be more likely. Infact, in any horse with unlknown worming history or thought to have a high burden should be started on the Panacur 5 day and then followed up as advised by your vet.


----------



## lizness (31 August 2012)

however I believe there are cases of resistance to Panacur....


----------



## glenruby (31 August 2012)

Yes there are... Which is why it should be used in conjunction with wec and wormer rotation. Its resistance is also he reason why it is a suitable FIRST wormer in a horse known/likely to have a heavy burden. Reduces the liklieness to react the the toxins emitted by dying worms - as they won't all die at once.


----------



## kirri (25 March 2015)

lizness said:



			however I believe there are cases of resistance to Panacur....
		
Click to expand...

Panacur (Fenbendazole) should never be used as a single dose wormer now due to resistance. The idea of it stripping the gut lining is silly, sorry, something else was going on, possibly the horse had a huge round worm burden and colicked due to this. Fenbendazole is the safest, mildest wormer on sale and it has no overdose level- you cannot overdose with it. You need, however, to be aware that it is an "as well as" not an "instead of" wormer. Thus you worm for encysteds using Fenbendazole, and then you ADD your normal wormer, in my case Ivermectin (I do not rotate there is no point) Worming with five day should be done spring and autumn at which time you should also be using Praziquantel to kill tapeworms.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 March 2015)

MrTeddy said:



			Hey, Im a new horse owner to be in a couple of days and been advised by my livery owner to put my horse on a panacur 5 day wormer as he hasnt been wormed for a while. 
Im aware he will have to be stabled during this 5 days so my first question would be apart from Hay should I be feeding him anything else as he usually just eats hay and grass?
My 2nd question is are you ok to exercise your horse? lunging or riding?
and question 3 is I want him to get familiar with the area so may walk him around the woods/lanes, if he was to eat any grass would the worming programme need to be restarted?

Thank you in advance and sorry to sound so thick but ive never used the 5 day wormer before
		
Click to expand...

He does not have to be stabled during this time, though the old day's said they must be.  My new livery was put on 5 day panicure guard before integrating into the herd.  We poo pick every day so it was work as normal it would however be good idea to turn him out in an adjacent field so you can check the droppings and remove them from the field thus not contaminating the rest of the grazing.

 The answer to your questions are 
1 I have answered above and feed him as normal unless he is on high protein diet and you are keeping him stabled.
2   yes it is ok to work him as normal unless he is showing signs of worms dying and is uncomfortable or showing signs of colic
3   already answered ride him as normal where ever you want.


----------

